# SLES 11 SP1 Install - won't boot [solved]



## primal100 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have an issue with installing SUSE Linux 11 SP1. I've installed SUSE Linux 10 SP3 with a very similar configuration a few times and have no problems. It seems that the bootloader GRUB is not installed.

After the first reboot, it goes to the GRUB command line menu, from where I have to run the following procedure I found with Google to boot the server, however I have to do this each time the server reboots.

grub> root (hd0,0)
grub> kernel /vmlinuz-[version stuff here] [parameters here]
grub> initrd /initrd-[version stuff here]
grub> boot

Here is the partitions I set up during the install:


















And for my bootloader configuration, I've selected GRUB and attempted both "Both from Boot Partition" and "Boot from Custom Partition" but neither worked.

Here are some errors when I run the repair procedure:


































I notice it says "selected bootloader location "/boot" is not on /dev/md2/ anymore". 

But I never selected that, /boot is always on /dev/md0 according to my partition table.

Any help appreciated. Thanks a lot.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: SLES 11 SP1 Install - won't boot*



primal100 said:


> I have an issue with installing SUSE Linux 11 SP1. I've installed SUSE Linux 10 SP3 with a very similar configuration a few times and have no problems. It seems that the bootloader GRUB is not installed.
> 
> After the first reboot, it goes to the GRUB command line menu, from where I have to run the following procedure I found with Google to boot the server, however I have to do this each time the server reboots.
> 
> ...



Boot into Suse using your commands above, then from the terminal as root,
post output of:


fdisk -l

cat /etc/fstab

cat/boot/grub/menu.lst


----------



## primal100 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: SLES 11 SP1 Install - won't boot*

Hi,

Thanks for your help, I re-installed GRUB similar to this sticky, rebooted and it worked!

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tall-and-remove-grub-from-the-mbr-669641.html

grub> root (hd0,0)
grub-setup (hd)


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: SLES 11 SP1 Install - won't boot*

Glad you found my guide helpful, would you like to append [solved] to your first post please.


----------

